# Pensacola Fishing Tournaments?



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Any inshore tournaments coming up in the near future here in Pcola?


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Emerald coast redfish club has one in pensacola in October.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Pirate of Lost Treasure in Sept sometime


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------

